# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Ginekolog Warszawa

## Anna987

Dziewczyny! Polecajcie dobrych, SPRAWDZONYCH lekarzy ginekologów w Warszawie!!
Druga sprawa, będę wdzięczna za Wasze opinie dotyczące kliniki Bocian

Z góry dziękuję :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też chętnie się dowiem, bo dopiero niedawno przeprowadziłam się do Warszawy. Koło mojego mieszkania jest tommed (bodajze tommed.waw.pl), ktoś wie jakich mają tam lekarzy? Warto? Głównie chodzi o ginekologa, ale nie tylko, bo nigdy nie wiadomo, kto nam się przyda..

----------


## parafa

wejdź sobie na lux med, znajdziesz całą listę ginekologów do ktorych możesz się udać i to praktycznie w każdej dzielnicy miasta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lux med njgorsi ginowie, dobry gin z invicty to kunicki a bocian ma negatywne opinie w wawie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem paczki Poczta Polska.

12szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Na życzenie klienta wysyłam zdjecia leków.

Kontakt :*   edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## parafa

ja ciąże prowadziłam w lux medzie i byłam bardzo zadowolona. z resztą masz u nich spory wybór ginekologów więc jak jeden ci się nie spodoba to zawsze możesz zamienić na innego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

idź do enel med, u nas w firmie mamy opłacone pakiety więc ja i większość dziewczyn tam chodzi, nie słyszałam żeby któraś się skarżyła na złych lekarzy.

----------


## parafa

ja też mam abonament w lux medzie z firmy, cieszę się bo całą ciąże tam prowadziłam, ale też jak potrzeba to nie ma problemu z dostaniem sie do specjalistów, a w szpitalach państwowych często czeka się miesiącami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowane prosto z apteki. Wysyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą. Możliwy odbiór osobisty.

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Tel 511.600.651

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12tbl. 180zł, całe opakowanie (20tbl.) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki 22,65zł za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Anatolias

Ze swojej strony mogę polecić dr Gierczyńską. Ma nastawienie pro-pacjent, jest bardzo sympatyczną i ciepłą osobą. Przyjmuje w przychodni na Smolnej. Prowadzi już moją drugą ciążę i nie wyobrażam sobie (po poprzednich niemiłych przygodach z innymi ginekologami) żebym mogła kiedyś Panią Annę zamienić na innego lekarza.

----------


## Anatolias

> Ze swojej strony mogę polecić dr Gierczyńską. Ma nastawienie pro-pacjent, jest bardzo sympatyczną i ciepłą osobą. Przyjmuje w przychodni na Smolnej. Prowadzi już moją drugą ciążę i nie wyobrażam sobie (po poprzednich niemiłych przygodach z innymi ginekologami) żebym mogła kiedyś Panią Annę zamienić na innego lekarza.


Jeszcze zostawię Wam linka, medica2000.com.pl/dr-anna-gierczynska/

----------


## Anatolias

> Ze swojej strony mogę polecić dr Gierczyńską. Ma nastawienie pro-pacjent, jest bardzo sympatyczną i ciepłą osobą. Przyjmuje w przychodni na Smolnej. Prowadzi już moją drugą ciążę i nie wyobrażam sobie (po poprzednich niemiłych przygodach z innymi ginekologami) żebym mogła kiedyś Panią Annę zamienić na innego lekarza.


Jeszcze zostawię Wam linka, medica2000.com.pl/dr-anna-gierczynska/

----------


## storra

Dr Leszek Jastrząb jest godny polecenia, obecnie przyjmuje w poradni ginekologicznej w Centrum Medycznym Panorama w Radzyminie. Dostałam namiary na niego od znajomej, nie byłam zadowolona z mojego obecnego ginekologa i szukałam kogoś z polecenia. Pan doktor bardzo sympatyczny, empatyczny, nie patrzy na zegarek, odpowiada na każde pytanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz Cytotec SPRZEDAM
Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA !!! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja chodzę do Enel-medu, nie mam jednego lekarza, idę do tego kto akurat jest wolny i polecam. Profesjonalnie, szybko, bezboleśnie, sprawdź ofertę na ich stronie, tam pewnie jest więcej info.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie czyli 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem i spr. zawartości 19,56zł, Pocztą polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74o2.pl

----------


## milenka21

Najczęściej chodzę do dr Songina zarówno na badania jak i po recepty na antykoncepcję, zmienił mi też moje poprzednie tabletki na vines, czyli takie z najmniejszą dawką hormonów, o wiele lepiej się po nich czuję, przestały mnie też boleć piersi.

----------


## alilula

moim sprawdzonym ginem jest Krzysztof Berbeka, chodzę do niego do Rehabilisu  :Smile:  poleciła mi go koleżanka, sama prowadziła ciążę u niego i była b. zadowolona  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, 20szt (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19zł, Pocztą Polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak ktośjest ze Szczecina to jak najbardziej polecam odwiedzić gabinety w MediLuxClinic Królowej Jadwigi 1/11. Ja tam chodziłam w pierwszej ciąży - maja najnowszy sprzęt i wszystko odbywa się na bardzo wysokim poziomie.

----------


## mema

dużo jest dobrych lekarzy w Warszawie, ja chodzę na Gagarina bo mam najbliżej. Tam też robię ewentualne badania i miałam dobierana antykoncepcję, teraz biorę tabletki vines i jestem z nich bardzo zadowolona, dzięki nim nie mam PMS i nie bolę mnie piersi jak wcześniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja chodze prywatnie do dr Grzybowskiego do Boramed. Prowadził moją ciążę i wszystko było super  :Smile:  Jest dobrym specjalistą i do tego miłym człowiekiem, więc nie trzeba się bać wizyt  :Smile:

----------


## Ewelina_P

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## Ewelina_P

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## Ewelina_P

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
    Kontakt: 577.132.423
    DOKTOR

    Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
    STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
    POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
    POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
    WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
    100% dyskrecji!4


    Nie Daj Sie OszukaĆ KupujĄc Od TaŃszych I Nie Sprawdzonych SprzedawcÓw
    Nie Odbieraj Paczek Bez Mozliwosci Jej Otworzenia Przed ZapŁatĄ Zapewnia Ze Zostaniesz Oszukana

    1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
    koszt 200zl

    2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 300zl

    3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
    Kontakt: 577.132.423
    DOKTOR

    Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
    STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
    POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
    POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
    WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
    100% dyskrecji!4


    Nie Daj Sie OszukaĆ KupujĄc Od TaŃszych I Nie Sprawdzonych SprzedawcÓw
    Nie Odbieraj Paczek Bez Mozliwosci Jej Otworzenia Przed ZapŁatĄ Zapewnia Ze Zostaniesz Oszukana

    1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
    koszt 200zl

    2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 300zl

    3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE
TABLETKI PORONNE 

Wieloletnie doświadczenie !!!
TABLETKI PORONNE: Misoprostol (CYTOTEC lub ARTHROTEC) i Mifegest

INFORMACJE 

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !

Tabletki są pochodzenia aptecznego i szpitalnego, oryginalnie zablistrowane, posiadają długie daty ważności.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

Zestaw podstawowy do tygodnia 12 to 300zł

Leki są skuteczne do tygodnia 20 po doborze odpowiedniej dawki 

Twoje dane są całkowicie bezpieczne.

WYSYLKA

Dyskrecja 
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
Płatne na miejscu u kuriera lub na Poczcie
Czas dostawy to 1-2 dni od zamówienia przesyłka jest na miejscu
Kontakt podczas stosowania leków

JAK ZAMÓWIĆ ZESTAW


pod nr telefonu 575 893 965

Wysyłka również zagranicę


NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wejdź na darmowy chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży: w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e .p l

----------


## poronne eu

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Posiadamy 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe tylko i wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )

Na życzenie możemy zrobić zdjęcie dowolnego zestawu z twoim nr tel. lub dowolnym napisem  i taki zestaw otrzymasz !!

Jak zamówić❓ Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przesyłka: Bezpieczna ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł 
wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka dochodzi w 24 h 

Marzena 

576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog zabiegi farmakologia tanio cały zakres A-Z

Przywracanie cyklu miesiączkowego usg badania

ZAPRASZAM 100% SKUTECZNOŚCI.
TEL 514-610-072

----------


## Masz Prawo decydować

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Posiadamy 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )


Jak zamówić❓ Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Twoja miesiączka się spóźnia. Z dnia na dzień odczuwasz coraz większy niepokój? Niestety wyniki testu wskazują dwie kreski? Pojawia się strach, niepewność, złość. I mnóstwo pytań – co zrobić?
Jestem w stanie ci pomóc do zaoferowania mam tabletki poronne , wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego zastosowania w domowym zaciszu bez ryzyka krwotoku 

Tabletki poronne – Misoprostol i Mifepristone

ZADZWOŃ:
TEL: 574.775.418

Dostarczam oryginalne leki

Zapraszam do kontaktu 

Jak działają tabletki poronne?

Osiągnięcia współczesnej medycyna od 18 lat dają kobietom na całym świecie możliwości bezpiecznego przerywania ciąży. Bezinwazyjna, farmakologiczna metoda polega na zażyciu tabletek poronnych Misoprostolu i Mifepristone. W efekcie kuracji dochodzi do skurczów macicy, poronienia zarodka i przywrócenia cyklu miesiączkowego.

Mechanizm działania tabletek poronnych niczym się nie różni od naturalnego poronienia. Z jedną różnicą – Misoprostol i Mifepristone mogą być stosowane tylko do 20 tygodnia ciąży.


W skład oferowanego zestawu pozwalającego przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy wchodzą oryginalne, zablistrowane tabletki poronne — jedna tabletka Mifepristone oraz 12 tabletek Misoprostolu.
Dostarczane  leki pochodzą z legalnych źródeł, z krajów, w których stosowanie tabletek poronnych jest legalne i powszechnie stosowane. 

Pozostaje z Tobą w stałym kontakcie, dbam o Twoje poczucie bezpieczeństwa i komfort od pierwszego, informacyjnego kontaktu do wizyty kontrolnej po zabiegu. Stawiam na profesjonalizm i doradztwo. Indywidualne podejście, wsparcie i pomoc są tymi elementami, które wyróżniają mnie na tle internetowych handlarzy. Ci, nastawieni na szybki zysk, po dostarczeniu niepełnowartościowych, często szkodliwych i niebezpiecznych dla zdrowia, a nawet życia leków, pozostawiają kobietę samą.

Pamiętaj ciąża to Twój wybór. Masz pełne prawo ją usunąć. Z nami zrobisz to bezpiecznie i anonimowo. Bez krytyki, bez osądzania i oceny. 

Gwarantuję:
• 24-godzinną dostawę
• 98% skuteczność
• 100% bezpieczeństwo
• 100% anonimowość
• 100% oryginalność

Wysyłka również zagranicę

----------


## pomoc24

Drodzy państwo nie słuchajcie tych żałosnych oszczerstw!!!
WALKA konkurencji Która sobie nie radzi i sama oszukuje kobiety w Potrzebie wypisuje numery innych sprzedawców by zepsuć opinie 

numer 577.405.753 uczciwy sprzedawca wysylki tylko za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartośći przed zapłatą możesz otworzyć paczke i sprawdzić co kupujesz 

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie
ZADZWOŃ:
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł 
wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka dochodzi w 24 h 

Marzena 

576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje to sprzedam tabletki za pół ceny od dziewczyn z women help women.
Ja nie mogłam czekać za długo i kupiłam tabletki od jednej z Pań wyżej. (﻿﻿﻿ jest to ta jedna tabletka która się polyka i te 8 misoprostolu). Mogę wysłać zdjęcia. Tabletki mam jeszcze w ich kopercie.
Mogę jeszcze dodać że u mnie wszystko poszło ok. Chętnie powiem co i jak.
magdalena.os@interia.pl﻿

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów
Arthrotec Forte + RU486
Cytotec + RU486
Methrotexate + RU486

Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
Kuracja do przeprowadzenia w domu bez ingerencji medycznej.
Organizm oczyszcza się samoczynnie tak jak przy cyklu miesiączkowym.
Tabletki nie powodują bezpłodności.
Skuteczność zależy od osoby stosującej tak jak przy antybiotyku, jeśli lek jest prawidłowo zastosowany, są zachowane prawidłowe odstępy czasowe a lek nie jest mieszany z innymi farmaceutykami, używkami, alkoholem to kuracja zawsze przynosi zamierzony rezultat.
W czasie kuracji służę radą i pomocą , postaram odpowiedzieć na wszystkie nurtujące Państwa pytania.
Żadnego typu przed wpłaty nie są wymagane.
Paczka jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki.
Leki są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry. Nie są w żadnych woreczkach strunowych!!
Termin ważności zestawu to 2021 r.

Farmakologią poronną zajmuje się od ponad 15 lat. Mam bardzo duże doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologicznego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego.
Farmacją zajmuję się na co dzień. Nie tylko w zakresie poronnym.

Jeśli mają Państwo jakiekolwiek pytania zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego, chętnie na nie odpowiem.
Rozmowa telefoniczna w żadnym wypadku nie jest zobowiązująca, a często pomaga rozwiać niejasności i wątpliwości.

Kontakt 575.550.093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Abym była dla Pań jeszcze bardziej wiarygodna wstawiam zdjęcie Farmaceutyku który w ostatnim czasie jest bardzo pożądany przez polskie kobiety a mianowicie ADIPEX RETARD który czyni cuda w odchudzaniu. JEST ON NIEDOSTĘPNY DLA PRZECIĘTNEGO KOWALSKIEGO tylko osoby z branży są w stanie go sprowadzić. Ja go posiadam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie póki co ciąża nie grozi, także nie muszę się martwić. Jedynie co to teraz mam na głowie wynik pozytywny testu na hpv i jedynie co mogę zrobić to dbać o siebie i stosować żel papilocare, który jest nowym lekiem na naszym rynku który cofa zmiany wywołane przez tego wirusa

----------


## rysiek301

zalezy na jakiej dzielnicy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja chodzę regularnie do ginekologa, mam już dawno swojego wybranego u którego się w ogóle już nie krępuję. Jakiś czas temu miałam poważne problemy z tabletkami antykoncepcyjnymi bo czułam się ociężała, zmęczona no i ogólnie to średnio. Ale na szczęście udało się zmienić mi tabletki na coś innego bo na vines, które są lekkie i zdecydowanie bardziej bezpieczne. Teraz już w końcu czuję, że żyję i mogę korzystać w pełni z jego uroków.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

KONTAKT
519.796.536

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.




KONTAKT
519.796.536

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

----------


## Netporadnia

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży. Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl Czekamy na Ciebie.
Jesteśmy pod numerem telefonu 58 6915915, na darmowm czacie, lub możesz do nas wysłać e-maila.
Pamiętaj, że nie ma sytuacji bez wyjścia.

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

KONTAKT
519.796.536

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.




KONTAKT
519.796.536

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

KONTAKT
519.796.536

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.




KONTAKT
519.796.536

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

100% bezpieczne i skuteczne leki poronne sprowadzane ze Szwajcarii. Stosowane w Szwajcarskich prywatnych klinikach z największym stężeniem Misoprostolu i Mifepristone dostępnym na rynku farmaceutycznym, bez szkodliwych domieszek substancji które szkodzą.Data ważności 2021 rok.
Dawka dobierana indywidualnie po wcześniejszej konsultacji telefonicznej. Z mojej strony uczciwa wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Mam wieloletnie doświadczenie dlatego też sprowadzam leki ze Szwajcarii. Leki zagraniczne różnią się od naszych polskich ilością misoprostonasolu w składzie. Szwajcarskie tabletki są niezawodne i skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży. Firma produkująca środki to PFIZER - koncern znany w całej Europie. Leki nie zagrażają życiu ani zdrowiu,nie powodują bezpłodności.
Więcej informacji udzielę telefonicznie zapraszam do kontaktu.
Dorota 791 302 084

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE ORYGINALNE
FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI


w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna,
leki poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy,
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec).
Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej ciąży
aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie.


Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE ORYGINALNE
> FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
> POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI
> 
> 
> w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
> KONTAKT
> 
> 516.664.868
> ...


Złodzieje cały czas są aktywni, niestety ciągle dostaję nowe informację od oszukanych dziewczyn. Nie dajcie się nabierać !
Oszustka, która mnie naciągnęła tez wysłała mi zdjęcia tabletek z aktualną datą i moim imieniem. Co z tego skoro w przesyłce była aspiryna. Byłam głupia i straciłam 300 zł. Paczkę odebrałam w paczkomacie oczywiście bez możliwości sprawdzenia zawartości.

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to, za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się spieniają, bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
*Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę* ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Pocztą polską *koniecznie z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości* i płatność *przy odbiorze*.
-Basia-

----------


## MAłgorzataL

We Wrocławiu najlepszym ginekologiem, który odpowiednio zadba o twoje dziecko do samego porodu jest dr Michał Witkowski. Polecam tego lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki o nazwie Arthrotec zarowno w postaci 50mg  jak i mocniejsze 75mg.
Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach.
Leki zawieraja popularna subskancje o nazwie Misoprostol  za posrednictwem ktorej wywołujemy reakcje wydalenia 
zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
Mam bogate doswiadczenie w temace  i chetnie podzielie sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie na plage oszustow ktorzy żerują na Waszej trudnej sytuacji. 
Zawsze proscie o autentyczne zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje.[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu. Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu . Jestem do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem Kontakt 512 204 079 Justyna

----------

